# Question about line



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

I am planning on setting up a muskie casting rig this year and was wondering what pound and type of line? Looking to throw in line spinner baits, and gliders and stuff. Have been using 50lbs braid power pro and not to happy with it.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Power Pro 80lb test is good and works best with a Trilene knot. My personal favorite casting line is 80lb Offshore Angler, MagiBraid available through BassPro/Offshore Angler. Good luck!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Some other good casting lines for a muskie setup are Tuf Line XP and Spiderwire Stealth. They both have a much softer feel than powerpro. Powerpro is great for trolling setups. All I use is 80 lb braid on all setups.

You can also go with the Offshore Angler Magibraid like 1roof said. I've thrown his setup and it feels incredible. It's actually on sale right now. Green is a good choice, 80 lb!

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_20120____SearchResults


----------



## Musky Hunter (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with the 80lb. suggestions above. I personally use American made Vicious Braid in 80lb. on all of my set ups, and it has performed flawlessly the past two seasons. Great knot strength, good color retention (doesn't fade) and holds minimal water, which is real nice in cold weather applications. The nice thing about going to 80lb. test is that it has approximately the same diameter of 17lb. test mono. You get the "insurance" of the 80lb. strength, yet the castibility and performance of a thinner diameter line. I have personally witnessed 50lb. and 65lb. braids (in other brands) snap on good hook sets, so in my opinion go 80lb test. 

Remember, muskies are not notoriously line shy. When they are ready to feed, they eat, period. We as anglers give these creatures way too much credit for being "smart" at times. They are reactionary predators, period. If they were "smart" enough to figure out that one angler has too heavy of line on, we would never ever catch them anyways. Food for thought. Good luck this year!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Hard to go wrong with Mason Tiger Braid....Best braid I've ever handled and used! 50lb is my casting preference. Good Luck.


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

I put Spiderwire on my Abu Garcia C3 last year and had problems with the line coming off the reel it seemed to get stuck on the reel and was hard to come off.??? I switched to Mono line 50 lb test and no problem. I was told to put Mono on for backing and then Braided. Could someone explain to me what is going on.

Thanks


----------



## SHAMBONE (Aug 4, 2009)

What pound test braid did you use? You should use 65 and up for the diameter of the line so it wont dig into itself during a hook-set or backlash.(I use 100 lb Spiderwire) You should also use mono as backing so the braid wont spin on the spool...Braid is super slick and will loosen and spin on the spool giving the appearance that your drag is loose. I didn't use backing once and took my reel in for repairs because I thought that my drag was shot. Chris at Fisherman's Quarters told me to use mono backing and the problem was solved!
Good luck,
Scott Shampton


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

I used 50 # test. I mostly troll maybe it is not worth the fuss and expense to use Braided line maybe I should consider just using mono??

What do you all think.


----------



## SHAMBONE (Aug 4, 2009)

Mono works well for trolling ...it absorbs the shock of the strike, allowing you to use stiffer rods or tighter drag. I use 40 lb test braid on my bass rods when i jig or use worms...prefer mono for cranks.
Scott


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Heavy mono works okay for trolling, but.... 

You will have to let out more mono line to achieve depth due to its larger diameter. 

Mono has too much stretch and won't transmit the lure action to your rod tip like braid will. If your lure is just ticking the structure or if you pick-up a little bit of weed and the action of your lure is compromised, you'll be able to see it on the rod tip if your using braid. If your doing anything other than short line trolling with mono, your not going to be able to tell what is going on with your lure.

Sincerely,
Mono Hater


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Keep in mind, this is simply my own opinion...But I seriously think mono is completely obsolete when muskie fishing...trolling, casting or anything in between. The main reason, for me, is that there is no longer any stretch in the line resulting in quicker more effective hooksets....especially while casting where you cannot afford any bounce or delay in your line/hookset. That is the main reason and there are many other reasons that are obvious such as diameter vs. strength, it lasts forever (almost anyway) to name a few...If low/no stretch vs. drag is a concern, simply loosen your drag accordingly. There is only a few applications regarding any fishing that I do that I even use mono anymore...#1 - winter steelheading due to line freeze #2 - mono on my riggers..I like the stretch factor in this application and the mono holds better in the rubber pads of the releases I use. Thats it! The rest is all braid and only braid. Its like the difference between aluminum arrows and carbon arrows in archery...does anyone even use aluminum anymore??? LOL

Finally, you do not NEED to go more that 50lb braid because of line caking on the reel...just spool it on tight and correct and you'll have no problems...the dia. IMO after 50lb is it can be varied to get desired depths while trolling as well. For example...I'd used heavier braid with larger diameters in shallower lakes like the Kawarthas and smaller diameter like 50lb (14lb mona eq.) at Chautauqua where I'm trying to get down deep. Therefore, I'd only use heavier pound braid for the fact that it has a larger diameter helping keep my baits higher in the water column...My choice for this is 150lb...Tiger Braid. Its works well when I'm trolling real shallow or over heavy structure.
My .02


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

I will be completely honest with yall I am a huge mono fan and I love it, But.... Im a catfisherman I need the stretch and abrasion resistance it has to offer. Now, I also do a heck of a lot of musky fishing and on all my musky setups I am running 65lb power pro braid. There is a situation for both mono and braid in the world of fishing but with musky my vote is braid is where it is at!

And for the guy that is snapping the braid on the hooksets... your drag is set way too heavy loosen it up some so it slips a touch when you set the hook. I had the same problem when I was using braid for flathead fishing snapping off on the hookset loosened my drag some so it slipped never had a problem again.

And those of you using mono that is huge diameter for musky fishing you dont need it that big.... you can get away with 25 lb big game. Be smart... use your drag thats why they put it on the reel.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

As has been said mono is obsolete in muskie fishing. I don't use it at all and never will. That's like using one of those monophone hand crank record players instead of listening to CDs on a stereo.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Steve can you post the tool and crimps you use? Id like to get a set-up for leaders and Im sure alot of others would too! You know 4 us mono/cat guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Sure Bobby. Give me a day or two. Just got home from a 12 hr shift.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

MadMac said:


> As has been said mono is obsolete in muskie fishing. I don't use it at all and never will. That's like using one of those monophone hand crank record players instead of listening to CDs on a stereo.


I think there are a few of us that would disagree with that statement but most of us still listen to LPs


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I know a few guys who use braid 90% of the time they troll, but they do keep two rods spooled up with 40 lb. big game. I asked why and it's because mono does have stretch and puts slighly less pressure on the bait, allowing it to move a little more freely in the water. 

Rick, enlighten us a little with some personal knowledge with mono! I dont want to knock it because honestly, I've never tried it myself. I've only used braid. You also don't use a leader when trolling most of the time, do you think the bait has more action without it?? Are you ever afraid of a fish biting off?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Rick, I could see you listening to a scratchy old LP. lol


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have used mono when it's cold enough to freeze braid on the spool, but that's the only time I do.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

MuskieJim said:


> Are you ever afraid of a fish biting off?


I have never had a fish bite off using mono I only use 30# XT. Muskie teeth are like needles and do not have sharp edges the line will goes between them not like a Sharks teeth. The only time I use a leader is when I am trolling structure and the line is coming in contact with rocks or wood or other debris. I have lost fish when I do not check the knot on the line/lead end and it gets nicked up and breaks from dragging across stuff so I learned to check it a few time every hour. When trolling open water I kept track of no leader verses leader and the no leader is way ahead. Braided line will run deeper then mono but you only have to let out a little more line to make up the difference. Mono will also stretch a little when the muskie hits the lure and I think it gives the fish a little more time to get a good grip on it before it snaps back.

But for casting I use 65# Power Pro It will give you a good solid hookset that mono will not.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

fffffish said:


> I have never had a fish bite off using mono I only use 30# XT. Muskie teeth are like needles and do not have sharp edges the line will goes between them not like a Sharks teeth. The only time I use a leader is when I am trolling structure and the line is coming in contact with rocks or wood or other debris. I have lost fish when I do not check the knot on the line/lead end and it gets nicked up and breaks from dragging across stuff so I learned to check it a few time every hour. When trolling open water I kept track of no leader verses leader and the no leader is way ahead. Braided line will run deeper then mono but you only have to let out a little more line to make up the difference. Mono will also stretch a little when the muskie hits the lure and I think it gives the fish a little more time to get a good grip on it before it snaps back.
> 
> But for casting I use 65# Power Pro It will give you a good solid hookset that mono will not.


I will concur about the leaders. My uncle and I don't like them. I know we have lost at least 3 big fish due to a leader failure(even with some nice ones). I can't think of any fish that we lost when not running a leader other than the occasional shake off which a leader would not have prevented. We attach the bait to the line using either an oversized clip or a large snap swivel. Never had a problem with either. We have run mono in the past and even the old dacron for awhile. However, now we mostly run either 65lb or 80lb braid for both casting and trolling. I also have a combo rod rigged for bass or light action lures for musky that is lined with 50 lb braid.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I use both. Ive found out that mono out fishes braid with out a leader 3-1. I know Ive lost a few Big fish because of mono but Im hopin the style Steve uses will eliminate this.(leader) A good friend of mine fishes of the coast 30mi and he cant fish nothin but mono. 100lb leaders. Fish wont hit the braid. Im workin on him to change but it aint easy. As soon as he starts castin with it hell give.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Braid for me, casting and trolling.

Sometimes a leader when trolling, sometimes not. Depends on the size of the crankbait. It can be slightly more difficult to retrieve a snagged lure with a leader on, while using a lure retriever. The larger swivels that are popular on some steel leaders tend to want to stop the retriever before it gets to the bait. When I make my own leaders, I just put a wire loop on top of the leader instead. 

I do feel a bit safer with a leader on these days. I use mostly solid wire leaders.

I like the mono leaders too, but it seems like they do remove a bit of the bait's action if they are too long. The shorter ones, in the 1 to 2 foot range seem much better. I'm still not sure they make much difference either way.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm just going to make a few comments...short and sweet...unlike me, I know~LOL, but anyway.

No leader? Are you kidding me? I've seen some pretty freaky sh*t when it comes to muskies over the years and let me tell you, a muskie can slice through mono or braid like butter! If you're not at least using a 80lb fluoro leader at least 36" in length while trolling, you're asking for an eventual lost fish and absolute heartache...just my .02...I either use 100 lb. fluoro leader or 7 strand coated wire leaders I tie up myself....NEVER had one break or anything like that....I also use nothing but SAMPO stainless BALL BEARING swivels with cross lock snaps (which need replaced in time)...My theory is that use nothing but top quality terminal muskie tackle...you don't get many opportunities to catch muskies, so make EVERY one count. Skimping on leaders, snaps, line, hooks, etc. etc. is like putting plastic brake pads on your car IMO. And not using a leader, is most definitely skimping...not trying to target or offend anyone here, but there is no justifying/reasoning in this world, IMHO, for not using a leader for muskies....Just try fishing St. Clair sometime, and you'll see and understand exactly what I mean.

As far as the comment of mono line putting less pressure on a bait allowing it more free action, is complete nonsense....no offense Jim!

Man I cannot wait to get back out there!!!!!!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I'm just going to make a few comments...short and sweet...unlike me, I know~LOL, but anyway.
> 
> No leader? Are you kidding me? I've seen some pretty freaky sh*t when it comes to muskies over the years and let me tell you, a muskie can slice through mono or braid like butter! If you're not at least using a 80lb fluoro leader at least 36" in length while trolling, you're asking for an eventual lost fish and absolute heartache...just my .02...I either use 100 lb. fluoro leader or 7 strand coated wire leaders I tie up myself....NEVER had one break or anything like that....I also use nothing but SAMPO stainless BALL BEARING swivels with cross lock snaps (which need replaced in time)...My theory is that use nothing but top quality terminal muskie tackle...you don't get many opportunities to catch muskies, so make EVERY one count. Skimping on leaders, snaps, line, hooks, etc. etc. is like putting plastic brake pads on your car IMO. And not using a leader, is most definitely skimping...not trying to target or offend anyone here, but there is no justifying/reasoning in this world, IMHO, for not using a leader for muskies....Just try fishing St. Clair sometime, and you'll see and understand exactly what I mean.
> 
> ...


Pasted from a previous thread:

"I don't fish for them but got 6 in 2 hours at alum early spring couple other days 5 in 3-4 hours all at alum on huskys jerks for saugeyes. landed 53 muskies this year at Alum all fishing for saugeyes crazy year."

All 53 of those musky were caught using a 6' medium action spinning rod and 6 to 8 lb mono or 10 lb braid. Now, he is targeting saugeye, but with such light action equipment and no leader he is landing plenty of musky. He did lose some though, but didnt mention a bite off or broken line once. 

Now, if I were to fish St Claire or LOTW or places that harbor many 50+ fish I would probably want to have a high quality leader.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Fluoro leaders with braid is the way to go. With braid I can just pick my rod up out of the holder and tell what my lure is doing. I have some 60lb fluoro trolling leaders made up, but I'm thinking that may be too light and may have to step up to 80 like I do for casting.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> Pasted from a previous thread:
> 
> "I don't fish for them but got 6 in 2 hours at alum early spring couple other days 5 in 3-4 hours all at alum on huskys jerks for saugeyes. landed 53 muskies this year at Alum all fishing for saugeyes crazy year."
> 
> ...


I understand where you're coming from really....However, it only takes 1 fish of a lifetime to snap, slice or break your connection due to faulty equipment or lack there of. We ALL learn our lessons eventually.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

fishing_marshall said:


> Fluoro leaders with braid is the way to go. With braid I can just pick my rod up out of the holder and tell what my lure is doing. I have some 60lb fluoro trolling leaders made up, but I'm thinking that may be too light and may have to step up to 80 like I do for casting.


Marshall, don't be afraid of making your leaders lengthy as well....If you leave about a 1/2" tag end on top of your leader, it does wonders for catching those "floaters" and keeping them off your lure allowing it to run more free longer. I like them to be 32 to 36 inches in length....good luck!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

No leader I have had only 2 break offs in all the years I have been muskie fishing both times were my fault because I did not check the line for nicks just got lazy. But my biggest fish so far with no leader is only 52"x 26" for a weight of about 43lbs.:T


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> I am planning on setting up a muskie casting rig this year and was wondering what pound and type of line? Looking to throw in line spinner baits, and gliders and stuff. Have been using 50lbs braid power pro and not to happy with it.


Hi Tubuzz

Could you tell me a little more about the musky rig you are setting up. Are you using a low profile reel?
Are you thinking maybe a short rod is the way to go or do you like the eight and nine footers? 
What size glides will you be throwing ? Some of the glides I throw are seven ounces, this heavy of a bait calls for 100 or more pound test line.
Just need a little more info to make an more knowledgeable suggestion.

Tubuzz what is it that you dont like about the 50 power-pro?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

I have two 5600 abu garcia's with a 8 foot muskie rods. I have been using 50 power pro and not having any good luck with it. I am looking to throw alot of inline spinners and smaller gliders. I was think of trying 50 pound mono. I will know be looking for a different kind of braid.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Not a big fan of Power Pro, to many backlashes for me. Switched to another brand and problem went away. If you throw any of the heavier muskie lures, I would suggest going up to 80#. Less chance of snapping a lure off on a backlash cast and the line is less likely to dig into the spool. I wouldn't go the mono route.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

tubuzz2 said:


> I have two 5600 abu garcia's with a 8 foot muskie rods. I have been using 50 power pro and not having any good luck with it. I am looking to throw alot of inline spinners and smaller gliders. I was think of trying 50 pound mono. I will know be looking for a different kind of braid.



Some other braids I think you'd be happy with: In that order...

- Mason Tiger Braid
- Tuf-Line
- Sufix Braid
- Spiderwire Stealth


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Some other braids I think you'd be happy with: In that order...
> 
> - Mason Tiger Braid
> - Tuf-Line
> ...


I think SW Ultracast is just a little better than the Stealth. In fact, Stealth is very comparable to the PP. It's a good line, but it doesnt seem to be real durable. I am also a fan of Suffix line, both their mono(other game species) and their braid.


----------



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

im a braid guy myself 50lb plus. i am using stealth spiderwire braid right now 50lb its working nicely.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> I think SW Ultracast is just a little better than the Stealth. In fact, Stealth is very comparable to the PP. It's a good line, but it doesnt seem to be real durable. I am also a fan of Suffix line, both their mono(other game species) and their braid.


The spiderwire ultracast invisabraid is better than the stealth. It's the smoothest line I have ever seen.


----------

